# Koffee KIller ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Sep 15, 2020)

It just ruined the taste of a good cup of coffee.








No need to say anymore.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 15, 2020)

Is that a sweet tater pie or a pecan pie? either way it looks great.

Warren


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 15, 2020)

foamheart said:


> It just ruined the taste of a good cup of coffee.



Not to mention your glucose.  Love a good pecan pie!  I still trying to get blood sugar down from my 4 day labor day weekend!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 15, 2020)

That's an original pie...only two pieces,  ate one now only one piece left!

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 15, 2020)

I'd have to take a piece of that and a cup of coffee just to see if you are right.....PM me and I'll give you a deliver address.   
Jim


----------



## zwiller (Sep 15, 2020)

IMO pecan pie is best paired with ice cold milk not coffee.  Best pairing for coffee is donuts.


----------



## bbqbrett (Sep 15, 2020)

I'm one of those people who don't like coffee but the pie looks great!


----------



## gary s (Sep 15, 2020)

Nutin like coffee and pie

Gary


----------



## Sarahfly (Sep 16, 2020)

foamheart said:


> It just ruined the taste of a good cup of coffee.
> 
> No need to say anymore.


I hope it's a teaspoon and a small cute pie.


----------



## foamheart (Sep 16, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Is that a sweet tater pie or a pecan pie? either way it looks great.
> 
> Warren



Thank you 

That would be a partial pecan pie. 

It just takes too long for a sweet potato pie. Had to wait for those taters to bake slow to get that perfectly roasted flavor and THEN make a pie...LOL When you got a sweet tooth jones on your back, it just hard to wait.


----------



## foamheart (Sep 16, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> I'd have to take a piece of that and a cup of coffee just to see if you are right.....PM me and I'll give you a deliver address.
> Jim



You must have known my Pop that would have been his answer too.  LOL



Brian Trommater said:


> Not to mention your glucose.  Love a good pecan pie!  I still trying to get blood sugar down from my 4 day labor day weekend!



See when you bake a pie, you cook out all that sugar, just like when you smoke meat it cooks out all the cholesterol.



Brokenhandle said:


> That's an original pie...only two pieces,  ate one now only one piece left!
> 
> Ryan



<Chuckles>


----------



## foamheart (Sep 16, 2020)

Sarahfly said:


> I hope it's a teaspoon and a small cute pie.



<Chuckles>



zwiller said:


> IMO pecan pie is best paired with ice cold milk not coffee.  Best pairing for coffee is donuts.



Wise beyond your years.........



bbqbrett said:


> I'm one of those people who don't like coffee but the pie looks great!



Thank you, it is sorta tastee.



gary s said:


> Nutin like coffee and pie
> 
> Gary



Yeppers, but that pecan is just too sweet. Plus I tried something a bit different with it. I used maple extract vice vanilla.  A really different taste, but I like it.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 16, 2020)

foamheart said:


> See when you bake a pie, you cook out all that sugar, just like when you smoke meat it cooks out all the cholesterol.



Wish that was true.  My Glucose still in the 250's from labor day weekend after spending all those months getting in control.  Goes up fast and takes forever to come down again.  Got to come back down sometime I hope!  Been back on the fasting and low carb.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 16, 2020)

That's pretty much how I slice my pies too Kevin--in half.
Gary


----------



## Steve H (Sep 16, 2020)

I'd go for a wedge of that. And with milk please!


----------



## foamheart (Sep 17, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Wish that was true.  My Glucose still in the 250's from labor day weekend after spending all those months getting in control.  Goes up fast and takes forever to come down again.  Got to come back down sometime I hope!  Been back on the fasting and low carb.



Doesn't beer lower your glucose level? It takes a lot of beer per point  I think.


----------



## foamheart (Sep 17, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> That's pretty much how I slice my pies too Kevin--in half.
> Gary



LOL..... well You don't want to just eat it all and look like a pig. You have 1/2 for dessert and 1/2 for breakfast.


----------



## foamheart (Sep 17, 2020)

Steve H said:


> I'd go for a wedge of that. And with milk please!



Coming right up. You want some whipped cream or would you rather I heat it up and add a scoop of french vanilla ice cream?


----------



## Steve H (Sep 17, 2020)

foamheart said:


> Coming right up. You want some whipped cream or would you rather I heat it up and add a scoop of french vanilla ice cream?


Whipped cream! It has been a long time since I've had this.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 17, 2020)

foamheart said:


> Thank you
> 
> That would be a partial pecan pie.
> 
> It just takes too long for a sweet potato pie. Had to wait for those taters to bake slow to get that perfectly roasted flavor and THEN make a pie...LOL When you got a sweet tooth jones on your back, it just hard to wait.



Good things come to those who wait.     

Warren


----------

